# Anyone experiencing Login Issues?



## Eleven

For the last week or so, I have had to log in a LOT more times than I used to..
The "Current Discussion" list on the right side doesn't update unless you are logged in... And the TapaTalk application doesn't work anymore..

Am I the only one?


----------



## egc1985

been happening to me too.  i cant even look at threads unless i am signed in as well now.


----------



## sycamores2

Im gettting the same thing, its signed me out randomly a few times too.


----------



## ISUCC

I always have to log in 2 times. after that it's ok


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I don't ever log out, so I don't experience any issues.

What URL are you coming to? Also, the site is closed to guest viewing, so that is why you're experiencing several of those issues. Likewise, Tapatalk still works. You just need to log on.


----------



## egc1985

what is Tapatalk...and where can i find this feature.


----------



## Eleven

Jason Svoboda said:


> I don't ever log out, so I don't experience any issues.
> 
> What URL are you coming to? Also, the site is closed to guest viewing, so that is why you're experiencing several of those issues. Likewise, Tapatalk still works. You just need to log on.



I don't logout either... it logs me out.
I use Opera to view the site.
I go to:  sycamorepride.com
And as for TapaTalk, it would no longer display the actual thread contents (I could see a list of subjects), so I updated the software... and now it doesn't work at all (that might be because of TapaTalk update though..)

TapaTalk is a blackberry application that you can use to read this forum with on your Blackberry phone.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Eleven said:


> I don't logout either... it logs me out.
> I use Opera to view the site.
> I go to: sycamorepride.com
> And as for TapaTalk, it would no longer display the actual thread contents (I could see a list of subjects), so I updated the software... and now it doesn't work at all (that might be because of TapaTalk update though..)
> 
> TapaTalk is a blackberry application that you can use to read this forum with on your Blackberry phone.


 
Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with Opera. Nothing on the site really changed except me making it so you have to log in to view threads. Have you tried clearing your cookies or making sure your browser allows cookies? When you log in, it creates a cookie. 

Additionally, if you are just trying http://sycamorepride.com, try http://www.sycamorepride.com instead. 

Finally, on Tapatalk, there should be an option to log in. Click there and enter your credentials. Once you enter them the first time, they store them on another tab so you can "quick sign on" in the future.


----------



## Superfan312

It signs me out all of the time. I sign in on main page, click a link, and I'm signed out again.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Superfan312 said:


> It signs me out all of the time. I sign in on main page, click a link, and I'm signed out again.


What URL are you using?


----------



## Sycamores23

It logs me out too all the time. I log in once and then go to look at a thread and have to log in a second time..


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Sycamores23 said:


> It logs me out too all the time. I log in once and then go to look at a thread and have to log in a second time..



Youre doing something wrong. I stay connected for months. I'm using Internet Explorer 8 or Chrome on a PC and coming in through http://www.sycamorepride.com.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> Youre doing something wrong. I stay connected for months. I'm using Internet Explorer 8 or Chrome on a PC and coming in through http://www.sycamorepride.com.


I test the site with IE, Chrome and Mozilla Firefox. I've never had any logout issues myself. This certainly is interesting to me.

People having issues, are you checking the box to remember your credentials? Also, do you have any Internet Security or Anti-Virus software that deletes cookies? Do you have your browser set to purge cookies/cache when closing?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I use Firefox with no issues.  It remembers my log in.  I haven't had to log in for months--I accidentally deleted the cookie.  I use www.sycamorepride.com


----------



## Superfan312

SycamorePride.com Using Firefox and IE(Very slim occassion). 
I'm setup to remember my login on 3 different machines. Work, home, laptop. 2 Have Windows 7 and those are the ones with issues. Weird.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Yes.  Thank you for asking.   I am always logged in, but the last few days...I've had to log-in every time.   I just thought it was something I did.


----------



## Eleven

For me... using Opera (I also use Firefox and IE - IE only when I have to..)

I use Firefox and IE for work applications.. and usually Opera for the personal browsing (Cardinals news, Sycamore Pride and News:  CNN, Fox News, BBC America).  I have Opera set to delete all cookies and temporary files upon exit... but that shouldn't make me login more than once per day.

It has only started happening in the last week or so... probably about the time that we changed guest access.  It's not a huge deal, Opera allows me to save PW's... so I just click a button, but just wondering what changed and if I'm the only one having issues.  Sounds like I'm not, but I am in the minority.


----------

